# Dare we say, 4000th post?!



## marjrc

Oh my! Kimberly, dahling, you are fewer than 100 posts from attaining the highest rung in the forum yet - *the 4000th post!* :whoo:

Kara isn't too far behind you either!

*Go girls Go !!! *eace:


----------



## Thumper

YAK YAK YAK YAK YAK!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 

I noticed this last night  I'm really grateful Kimberly is here to offer her help and breeder's knowledge! You go girl! :kiss:, and you can keep the crown, Indeed!

I am here to dote on pictures and cheer on puppy adoptions!!!!!!! LOL

Kara


----------



## Lina

I also noticed that last night! Kimberly and Kara you two are absolutely crazy! We love you anyway, though.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly you are only 25 posts away! I know that you can do that with your eyes shut and your hands tied behind your back, so make sure to start to come up with something special!!!


----------



## marjrc

C'mon Kimberly! *I DARE ya !!! *

:cheer2::clap2::cheer2::rockon:


----------



## marjrc

25 to go, Kimberly!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, the pressure!

With an average of 8+ posts a day, this could take me until Sunday afternoon!


----------



## marjrc

Nah! Just visit the "HSD Not Showing AKC? Wrong" thread and you'll reach it soon enough! LOL Seems like there's a lot of chatting going on over there. lol


----------



## Cosmosmom

You go girl !!


----------



## SMARTY

*4,000 that is a big number, Thanks for your input. *


----------



## Havtahava

Half of it today was just sheer goofing around with Amanda & Carolina. 

I figured that I'd make my 4000th post a tribute to a handful of those 4000 reasons to post. These are just some of the fun Havanese that we've had. 

Carlito, Martha, Asher, Tinky, Piaget, Stella, Buddy, Maddie, Wilson, Ahnold, Bandit, Rufus, and Hillary.


----------



## Lina

What a wonderful collage Kimberly!

CONGRATS ON THE 4,000th POST! :cheer2:

And without goofing around, the board just would not be any fun.


----------



## Amy R.

Congratulations, Kimberly, you did it! You are Chief Yakkette. Love the beautiful collage!


----------



## Paige

eace:CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 4000TH POST KIMBERLEYeace:


----------



## dboudreau

Wow I missed alot yesterday!!!

Congratulations Kimberly

4000 Posts


----------



## Missy

Congrats Kimberly. That truly is a milestone. I love your tribute as well. keep yakking!!! we love what you offer to the forum both fun and informative.


----------



## Leslie

WOW! And double WOW!! Congratulations, Kimberly! I love the collage. They're a beautiful bunch!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, 4000 posts! That is truly amazing, you're my Heroine!!!


----------



## ama0722

What a nice 4000 post and way to get me and Lina ready for the puppy faces 

Amanda


----------



## Julie

:juggle::cheer2:Congrats Kimberly!:cheer2::juggle:

Love the collage---beautiful dogs..one and all......:clap2:


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly - that is adorable!! Love love love baby pics! So happy to see Lito in the mix!


----------



## Sissygirl

*4000 - WOW!!! YOU ARE A YAKKER!!!!GLAD YOU ARE HERE AT THE FORUM!*


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, remind me later and I'll post some more recent photos of Lito. Kristin sends them to me on occasion and I just need to get them uploaded so I can post them for her.


----------



## Beamer

Wow.. 4000 posts is no peanuts!
Kim, did you ever think 1 year ago you would have posted 4000 msg'g here?!?! lol
Wow, you could publish your Memoirs... hehe


----------



## Lina

That's right Amanda! Hopefully each puppy in the litter will look like one of the current dogs. Except double so you can have half and then I'll take one of each!


----------



## Havtahava

Lina said:


> That's right Amanda! Hopefully each puppy in the litter will look like one of the current dogs. Except double so you can have half and then I'll take one of each!










I'm reading and re-reading and are you saying what I think you're saying?







Double the number of dogs there and that's 26 puppies.







I think you may be twice the record for the highest number of Hav pups ever. And I don't think you'd have a very happy momma Hav







and a breeder who would be completely freaked out.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, in my imagination the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Jane

Congratulations, Kimberly on your 4000 posts (and more by now)!

I loved the collage too...especially that puppy photo of Mr. Trump (now Carlito) since he and Lincoln "grew up together" :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Congrats, Kimberly on turning 4000 - posts. I love the collage.


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATS ON #4000 KIMBERLY!!!


































































I love your collage! You've had such beautiful Havs living with you. Looks like Maddie was a party girl even back then!


----------



## Havtahava

Jeanne, that was from Christmas. I'll have to look around, but I think I have a photo of her jumping into the Christmas wrapping bag and popping her head out. It was so stinkin' cute! Yes, she's always been a party girl... and if there isn't a party, she makes one!


----------



## marjrc

*Kimberly!!! You did it !! Sorry I missed the big event.

CONGRATULATIONS on your 4000th post!

Oh my goodness, girl, but you can YAK!!! LMAO

That collage is sooooooooo nice, so cute and such a perfect way to celebrate. Love it!*


----------



## whitBmom

Kimberly, congratulations 4000 posts! WOW  I have been so busy lately that I missed the big event too, sorry. Big hugs to you and congratulations on being a member of our Havanese 4000th club!!


----------



## Beamer

Kara and Gucci are 2 posts away it seems!!! Wonder how she will mark the occasion?? lol


----------



## Havtahava

marjrc said:


> Kimberly!!! You did it !! Sorry I missed the big event.


Well, since you revved up the situation by posting this topic in expectation, I hardly think you qualify as "missing it."


----------



## Doggie Nut

DID SOMEONE SAY 4000???? KIMBERLY, YOU CHATTY LITTLE THING.....YOU DESERVE AN AWARD!!


----------



## Paige

:cheer2:*CONGRATULATIONS KARA:cheer2:*

*4000th post*


----------



## Thumper

Holy Moly!!!! LOL WHOOPS!!!!!

What is this one? 4007?

I don't have time to come up with anything clever or dashingly witty and funny, so I will just follow Paige's lead..to THANK my dear, sweet husband that indulged me with a Havanese!

When I first mentioned "getting a dog", his initial reaction was "we have enough animals in the house" (kids), but he slowly warmed up to the idea, despite a day or two of "sticker shock" at the price range.. He found one on Puppy Find for $500, and I said for him to call and ask why it was so inexpensive! LOL, He quickly changed his mind on that and agreed to spend whatever! :kiss:

I'm very lucky to have him! He still opens doors for me, even the car door! He brings me flowers for no reason, he surprises me with cute and occasionally expensive gifts (that he works VERY hard for!) He really has put me and the kids first in his life, and he never complains about the sacrifices he makes for us, that never go unnoticed by me.

He is the smartest, most savvy businessman I've ever met! He can take a company that is near bankrupcy and turn it into a profit making machine and triple the stock price in a few months. He's amazing! He helps people, all day...every day..in a very unique way!

So, a big thanks to Rich! For being oh, so spectacular in getting me a companion, AND..DID I mention that he has pretty much "retired" me to stay home with her  He's awesome!

Kara


----------



## Missy

forget another puppy- can I get a "Rich?" Congrats Kara on this milestone. keep yakking sweetheart!


----------



## Lina

CONGRATS KARA ON 4000! And congrats on having such a great husband too.


----------



## Julie

:cheer2::clap2::drum:Congrats Kara on the SUPER YAKKER statis!:drum::clap2::cheer2:


:becky:And Yes--I'll take an order of Scott or Rich to go please..........:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Kara. Wow 4000 posts!!!!!

Very wonderful hubby you have.


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations Kara!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

congratulations to you Kara ..
we enjoy all yout posts and we certainly enjoy seeing pictures of Gucci , You and your husband .. 
He looks Like a keeper !!


----------



## ama0722

Congratulations on 4000 and is the tribute to husbands a way to get number 2 Kara???? 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Uh, yeah! I think Kara qualifies for Super Yakker status for sure, like totally, dude. _Ooops - that's my 80's high school years showing._  That girl can out-yak all of us! My post count might be higher, but I've been around since almost the beginning.

Way to go, Kara! Yak, yak, yak!









Oops - that smiley is huge! mea culpa


----------



## Thumper

YAH..Yah...yah..

Keep reminding me that I need to get a life and maybe it'll sink through my blonde covered skull!ound: Yep, that's right..Kimberly had almost 6 months before I joined. 

But...this forum was not as active when I first joined, I mean..it was active, but not like it is now. Probably partially thanks to me, ehh? haha.

I've even tried to curb my "doting on pictures" postings, but that doesn't seem to be helping much! lol

Thanks everyone! :grouphug:

Oh...and maybe I WILL show this thread to Rich when I'm ready for #2. Although, he will side with Kimberly and tell me I talk too darn much and I should be over at Raging Bull arguing with the stock-bashers. lol AND that I'm a CDL.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Hey, you're not really here all that much. Your post average is still less than 15 posts per day. It isn't like it takes 8 hours to make that many posts or anything.

I figure that as long as my dogs are clean, getting their exercise and loving, and my house looks great, and everything else is caught up, then we can post 10-50 times a day without any guilt, right? With the health of my grandparents, I won't be on here that often much longer, and as soon as we have our next litter, my time will be cut short too.


----------



## Doggie Nut

WOW KARA! AND I THOUGHT I HAD REALLY HIT THE BIG TIME WHEN I MADE 1000! GIRL YOU CAN TALK ME UNDER THE RUG....AND THAT'S SAYING ALOT....JUST ASK HUBBY! I SALUTE YOURS BTW!!


----------



## Thumper

> figure that as long as my dogs are clean, getting their exercise and loving, and my house looks great, and everything else is caught up, then we can post 10-50 times a day without any guilt, right? With the health of my grandparents, I won't be on here that often much longer, and as soon as we have our next litter, my time will be cut short too


I'm sorry to hear about your Grandparents!  :grouphug: I was a total wreck when my Grandma passed away (and was sick beforehand) I was closer to her than anyone in my family.

Yes, I have probably posted half of my daily quota already, and let's see...I've made sweet potato casserole and cornbread stuffing, Prepped the turkey, cut and arranged the flowers for the table, Brushed/combed Gucci, played ball w/ her outside, done the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, done a load of laundry..AND took Gucci on a mile long walk w/ my DD. Here's a few pics from our walk this morning  (Yes, I know the red shoes don't match, but I grabbed the first pair I saw! lol)

Happy Thanksgiving! 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, could you BOTTLE YOUR ENERGY and send me a case please ASAP!! I love the red shoes...they POP your outfit!


----------



## marjrc

WHOA ! Kara you hit and passed the bit 4000!!! Congrats, my friend!! We sooooo appreciate all your yakking and this forum wouldn't be the same without it. 

I love your dedication to hubby. Rich sounds amazing! Good for you!! ((hugs))


----------



## Laurief

Wow - you are a busy girl, and 4000 post to boot!!! Congrats!


----------



## Julie

Hey folks-----

Laurie passed 4000! She tried to sneak by! :bolt:

Someone needs to catch her while I get out the fish.......ound:


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, I snuck by myself tooound: My Dad always told me I had a big mouth!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!


----------



## Paige

Congratulations on your 4000th post Laurie


----------



## Julie

:bounce::clap2::juggle: Congrats Laurie! :juggle::clap2::bounce:


----------



## Lina

Congrats on number 4000 Laurie! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

Wow! Congratulations to you super yakkers. At the rate I'm going it will take me four years to catch up to your current total . . . and I thought I could hold my own when it comes to yakking. That'll show me.


----------



## Guest

Congrat's Kimberly and Laurie on your YAK achievments!! I am in AWE :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Laurie, you're a speedy Yakker, passing by on yourself. LOL!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Laurie! If we could count all your PM's, too, I know you'd have reached 4000 L-O-N-G ago... :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Laurie on reaching Super Duper Yakker statis.

Keep all the great posts and advice coming!!!!


----------



## Julie

:hail:No doubt this forum would be a bore,:bored: if it wasn't for you guys! Thank goodness there is always someone to chat with!:thumb::grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

Leslie - that is so true. Count Pms and emails and I would have it it a LONG time ago. Hey at least when I am on deaths door, I will still have nimble fingers from so my typing!!!


----------



## Thumper

Laurie! Congratulations  

Real clever to sneak by on us, ehh?!?  Blame it on the season! 

What...PM's don't "count"? Wow. I thought they did! lol

hugs!
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

No PMs don't count towards the post count. There are a lot of people that would have MUCH higher post counts if it did! Group postings don't count either.

Did you know that if you go back and delete a post, it drops your count by one also?


----------



## irnfit

Way to go, Laurie!!!!! 4000 :whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaaaaaayyy Laurie!!!!! Way to go, girl !!! 

I wonder when I'LL get to the 4000 mark? Might be a while. lol

Now, Kimberly, I can hardly believe that you are fast approaching *5000* ! I mean, OMG woman, what do you do with yourself all day long??!! ound: ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Now, I have to say something here...When I FIRST joined the forum in November I became locked out of the site for some _odd _reason. As I recall it was KIMBERLY who said that it was probably due to me posting so much! Now, being the Murph that I am, I had no idea about this entire post thing, as I have never been part of a forum. So..geez..when I discovered the number of Kimberly's post's I LMHO!!!! ound:

I am but a novice...


----------



## Leeann

Congrats Laurie


----------



## Missy

Congrats Laurie!!!!! 4000- I too am in awe. 

Kimberly, look at you post count!!!! you are a speedy gonzales. must be the fiesta litter.


----------



## Doggie Nut

WOW! YOU GALS ARE BURNING UP THIS FORUM WITH THOSE HOT LIPS OF YOURS!! HOT LIPS LAURIE.....WAY TO GO!


----------



## Havtahava

What do I do, Marj? I sit here and answer your PMs all day long! LOL!

Just you wait - those puppies will be crawling around in no time and the only thing I'll be able to do here is post a couple of photos between cleaning them and working with them.

Diane, since I've been here since the forum was only a few days old, it makes sense that my count would be up there. 

Missy, you know it. Fiesta!


----------



## marjrc

Just keep doing what you're doing, Kimberly. Whatever it is, it's fine by us! :biggrin1: You are a huge asset to this forum so go for it.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Lina

Don't look now but I think Michele is getting very VERY close to the 4000 mark! :spy:


----------



## Lilly's mom

Kimberly is almost to 6,000. :blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah: :wink:


----------



## Havtahava

Today's going to be Michele's day for 4000!

(Katrina, you rushing things a bit? )


----------



## Laurief

Woo hoo Michele, coming up on 4000 - make it a good one - with pictures please!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

You people have discovered the art of talking!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lynn

So without me reading this thread....who all is at 4000???

I would guess

of course Kimberly (our teacher), Marj, Laurie, Kara and soon Michele....did I miss anyone?

It you guys get together for the HCA event in august...you should give out certicates for postings.


----------



## Havtahava

Lynn, the current listing for 4000+ posts is (in order):
Kimberly
Laurief
Thumperlove

with irnfit fighting the good fight at 3992. She's doing one post a day lately, it seems! I thought for sure she'd hit 4000 yesterday without any trouble. LOL!


----------



## ama0722

Oh wow! She is stalling and hopefully taking some great pics of the boys to celebrate with!


----------



## Lina

Michele is just keeping us in suspense! She's sneaky like that.


----------



## marjrc

Come on, Michele! We're waiting!!! 

I have a ways to go yet. Been too busy or away on vacation!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Michelle, are you on the verge of becoming an Olympic yakker??? Ok, get to yakking!!


----------



## Lina

Michele passed 4000 and didn't even acknowledge it! BOOOOO!

Oh well, we love you anyway! CONGRATS! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Sorry, Lina. I just thought I would sneak by on this one since I didn't have anything special to celebrate my 4000th post. Had my surgery on Wednesday and have been laying low. Today I am just catching up a little.


----------



## Lina

Oh Michele, I didn't know you were in surgery! I hope that you are feeling better and that you will have a quick recovery. :hug:

But CONGRATS anyway! :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava

Speedy recovery wishes to you, Michele! Nothing like spending a little time in bed with the Havanese Forum.


----------



## Sissygirl

Michele,

Sissy and I wish you a speedy recovery so that you can continue the yakking!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Surgery went well, no pain. I was sent home two hrs after surgery, so was in bed all this time waiting for the anesthesia to leave me. They removed 1/2 my thyroid. Since I still can't talk very well, it's a good thing I can type to "talk" to the forum.


----------



## marjrc

Warm and healing (((Hugs))) Michele! Get well soon. 

Congrats on the 4000th post!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATS ON #4000 MICHELE! AND FEEL BETTER SOON!


----------



## Lynn

Congratulations Michele on 4000 posting!!! I have really enjoyed being able to visit with you on the forum. 

I think Casper would have been shaved if it was not for all your advise and support.....thanks.

Wishing you a fast recovery, take care.


----------



## Doggie Nut

GET WELL MICHELLE! A YAKKER OF YOUR CALIBRE NEEDS ALL HER ENERGY & STRENGTH!!


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your 4000th post Michele! Speed healing is being sent your way!:hug:

Sounds like you are doing fantastic!:thumb:


----------



## Jan D

Michele,

You'll reach 5000 in no time as you recover in bed with your computer

Feel better soon!

Jan


----------



## Diana

Hi Michele! 
I just saw you reached 4000. Congratulations!! :cheer2: Teddy and I thank you for all you have done and wish you a fast and easy recovery!


----------



## Leslie

Wow, Michele! Surgery _and_ 4000 posts all in the same week?! Holy cow, you must be exhausted! :biggrin1: Rest up and heal quickly!


----------



## Missy

I am glad your surgery is Over--- and you were able to celebrate 4000 posts.


----------



## irnfit

Jan, in bed. Surely you jest. I was sent home 2 hrs after surgery and had a rough 24 hrs due to anesthesia, not pain. Since Friday, I have been pretty much doing everything - cooking, laundry,etc. But, that's another story. I'll probably be back at work tomorrow.


----------



## Lina

Michele, you're Super Woman! I can't believe you're going back to work already. Well, at least that means that you're feeling better, right?


----------



## ama0722

Congrats on your 4000th post and get some rest! 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Someone with a male Hav with :eyebrows: is at 3999, who could it be


----------



## dboudreau

I know I know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina

Oooh Oooh Oooh Pick me! I know the answer!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Hey I see Julie hit 4000!! Congratulations Julie!


----------



## mintchip

:doh:Guess I should have read the posts above--sorry:doh:


----------



## Julie

oops! I'm sorry! I wasn't paying attention to that,as I was posting about that little female pup---

What a blabbermouth I am! I can not believe I'm at 4001!:kev:


Anyway---here is a tribute to you guys!:grouphug: Thanks for being there for me and Lacy. She has come quite a ways...and you all have helped us with your words/encouragement etc. through her whole ordeal. Can you believe how good her neck looks?:becky:

And--Thank you to all the forum members who contributed to one of my favorite projects---the quilt project! Either through actually making a block or financially sponsoring the quilt project,or encouraging words----:grouphug: Thank you!:grouphug:

Remember tickets are available for the quilt drawing on the hav rescue site. You must mark a box saying Forum Quilt or Around the World(rescue's own quilt)to win!


----------



## mintchip

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## dboudreau

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Your not really a blabbermouth, just a Super Yakker!!!

Thank you for all your hard work!!!!!!!

We love you!!!!!!!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Lina

Congrats Julie! :cheer2:


----------



## Sissygirl

Yeah Julie! 4000 WOW!!!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations Julie! I wouldn't consider you a blabbermouth, I'm sure answering all those questions in the quilt thread added quite a bit to your post count


----------



## Beamer

Whhoooaaaaaaaa!! 4000 julie! Good stuff!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations Julie!


----------



## maryam187

:clap2: :cheer2: Julie :cheer2: :clap2:


----------



## Julie

I've been trying not to post as much either!ound:
My tape :tape: doesn't work on my fingers! :tape:ound:

Thanks you all are the best!!!:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

4000! Congratulations Julie,
Lacy is beautiful. Tell her we want a photo of her with her pet rat. Didn't you say she got a pet rat after her surgery?


----------



## Jane

CONGRATULATIONS, JULIE!

Why are you trying not to post so much? More, more!

Spring is almost here....time for some more beautiful photos of QUINCY!!!

And Lacy is just stunning - really pretty! She looks wonderful and her neck looks great!


----------



## ama0722

Congrats Julie! Your daughter is gorgeous. But I must say.... a rat, how about a hav for graduation?


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Congratulations on reaching 4,000. But forget about that, I can't believe how gorgeous Lacy looks. I *so* happy for you both. I want to hug her so you do it for me. :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Julie

Lacy got Chantilly the rat after her surgery around her birthday. 

Here is Lacy and Chantilly:

She loves to ride around with Lacy in her hoodie,and watch tv from under her hair!

Amanda--Lacy isn't graduating yet--she just turned 16:laugh:


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh my - what does Quincy and Vinnie think about Chantilly?

Lacy is beautiful.


----------



## Julie

They were originally quite interested in Chantilly---but not too much anymore. If she makes noise(by rustling around in her cage),they look up at her,but that's about it.


----------



## pjewel

Forgive me, I didn't know rats were pets. Don't think I could go there.


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations, Julie!  It is easy to run up that post # here with all these wonderful people and fabulous dogs we have 

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Chantilly is cute. Rats are so smart. I had one named "Bob" he would actually come when he was called even when loose in the house. Only problem with rats is they have such a short life span. Bob wasn't even two when he died.


----------



## Julie

Oh yes Geri----rats are great pets,but like Debbie says,they have such short life spans.I had a rat when I was a kid(all white)and Benjamin(my oldest)had one as well. Growing up,with four older brothers,we had it all. Hamsters,white mice,gerbils,guinea pigs,a newt(gross-little lizard-if you don't know),fish etc. But of all the rodent type pets,the rat was the best. Rats are extremely clean,and have little/no odor. Hamsters and gerbils stink so bad---not rats. Plus Chantilly eats whatever....cheese,crackers,dog food,cat food,meat,cookies,cheetos......whatever you give her. She is very gentle too.Benjamin had a hamster that bit---not Chantilly.That's the reasons I like her!

I didn't know you had a rat Debbie.That's cool. I think Quincy would give chase if Chantilly was loose in the house,but neither dog cares if she is walking around with Lacy.


----------



## ama0722

Julie- I am making her grow up to fast!!! I think I might have been thinking of Laurie's son with graduation.

The rat is cute but once i see the tail, I get creeped out! Not sure if that makes sense. Growing up, I almost always had a teddy bear hamster so I like lil furry rodents but the tail totally grosses me out!


----------



## Julie

the tail does that to alot of people Amanda....but you know--it is kinda neat when you get used to it. Chantilly has a very soft hair on hers--so it's not as rope-like.


----------



## Leslie

I had several rats as pets as I was growing up. One, in particular, was SO smart. I could say, "Let's go night-night." and she's scurry over and get in her cage, curl up and tuck her head under her front leg. Too cute! It is too bad they don't have longer lives.

Chantilly and Lacy are both beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute Leslie. I'm going to have to tell Lacy about your rat and Debbie's "Bob".I can see some training in Chantilly's future!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, thanks for sharing the photos of Lacy and Chantilly. Very cute. I can tell Lacy loves her.


----------



## Lina

Lacy and Chantilly are so cute together! I could never own a rat myself, though. I see way too many in the subway stations and they are so disgusting. I think pet rats are cute, though.


----------



## marjrc

Hey Julie (aka "Blabbermouth") 

Congrats, girl!!!!!!! You beat me ! But you know what? That's perfectly okay with me. Once a queen of Yakkers, always a queen..... right, Vicki?? eace:

I LOVE the pics of Lacey. What a gorgeous daughter you have there, Julie. The rat isn't bad looking either. Kind of cute when you see him eating that Cheetos! 

I can't get enough of seeing that quilt spread out like that. And of course you couldn't pass on plugging the drawing, could you? Good girl.:thumb: :biggrin1:

Don't you dare quiet down, Julie! I love your posts and always enjoy reading what you have to say.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok, we've all talked so much that now we have expanded our talk from hav's to rats....I need to get busy! Oh yes....CONGRATS JULIE......YOU ARE SOARING SO HIGH NOW YOU MIGHT NEED SOME OXYGEN!


----------



## Missy

Julie, Congrats on 4000!!!! Lacy is so Beautiful!!! Chantilly is even cute. but really a RAT?


----------



## Julie

Missy said:


> Julie, Congrats on 4000!!!! Lacy is so Beautiful!!! Chantilly is even cute. but really a RAT?


:laugh: Well,it took Lacy quite a few months to convince me about taking on another pet---but she wanted one so bad.... after that awful surgery,I gave in! For 6.99----she was 2 grand happy! I do like her(Chantilly)though--she is pretty cute. Her belly is white and both hands,so it looks like she is wearing white lace gloves! She is just a clean freak too-where ever we touch her,she cleans as soon as we put her back in her cage.It's kinda wierd....I don't remember the others ever doing that...my husband thinks she's totally awesome and I've caught him talking to her,and he loves to feed her! He wanted to get Lacy a second rat so Chantilly wouldn't be lonely----but I said:nono: one rat is enough!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Hey, for a rat, Chantilly is pretty darned cute. I've heard a lot of good things from people that have had rats as pets, but that is one pet I will probably never have.

It looks like Lacy really enjoys her!


----------



## maryam187

OK folks. Guess who's only 4 posts away from the big 4000? This member is owned by an :angel: and a :evil: (from what this person tells us), oh and one last hint: this person :decision: likes to pee on steps just like her cute little :evil:


----------



## Lina

Maryam, great description.


----------



## Judy A

I missed congratulating Julie on her 4000th! Way to go, Julie! Lacy looks beautiful and so happy with her rat. But, I have to say, you'd never catch one of those 'pets' at my house.:biggrin1: My DH would never come down off the chair he'd be standing on..ound:ound: We are both kind of petrified of mice, so a rat would probably do us in!ound:


----------



## ama0722

*Getting it out of the way....*

I was going to try and wait until we go to Yosemite this weekend with the dog but I can't, there are too many good topics right now!

I have to say I have a forum addiction, I do it in the morning, leave it on at work, and post/chat with forum friends at night! It has all been made possible by you guys  And I can't wait to meet a lot of you at the National!!!!

Since I need a picture, I couldn't take anything new but this is my favorite recent picture (i cheated using it March photo challenge as well) But the 3 loves of my life, with the first flower my husband ever got me (i thought it was an odd choice but now it makes it more special!)

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

:clap2: Amanda! I KNEW you wouldn't be able to :tape: keep on yakking, cause you make me smile and grin on a daily basis :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations, Amanda!

How funny that was his flower of choice. A Bird of Paradise represents jealousy. LOL! So, in that particular picture I think we are all supposed to be jealous of your DH for holding Dora and Belle! Ha ha!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amanda - congrats on number 4,000 and we're glad you didn't wait because that photo is wonderful. I'd agree with Kimberly that we should all be jealous that DH is holding Dora and Belle. Such well trained beauties.

Julie, sorry I missed your 4000th. I think Chantilly is cute and your daughter is beautiful. We had pet rats growing up and they are very smart and fun. As babies their tails are little and cute so when they get bigger they don't gross you out so much. I'm not a fan of adult rats but if you've had them since they are little you can ignore those tails a bit more. We'd put an empty tissue box in their cages and they'd elevate them, chew a hole on the bottom of the box and have high-rise apartments. Really cute.


----------



## mintchip

WOW #4000 and a Yosemite trip in the same week! *Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Lina

Amanda, CONGRATS on 4,000 posts. :cheer2:

I don't know what in the world made you think you could wait until you were back from Yosemite to post, but now that you mentioned it, we'll be waiting for lots of pictures from you!


----------



## ama0722

Okay Kimberly on that note I am really laughing. My husband and I semi dated for 3 months but not really- we just went out. I had a bunch of gfs over and Jim stopped over. One of them asked me how my date went last night and Jim looked at me shocked later and said so you had a date! So then he actually asked me on a date (typical man!). So maybe Bird of Paradise is more fitting than I thought 

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls

That's too funny Amanda. What do you think it would take to make him jealous enough to get you TWO Havanese?


----------



## Lina

Amanda, that is so funny! I guess he knew what he was doing after all giving you Birds of Paradise.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that's hilarious, Amanda. Now you have to ask him if he picked that flower intentionally. Maybe he did!


----------



## Jane

CONGRATULATIONS, AMANDA on 4000!!


----------



## dboudreau

Marj has pulled a fast one. She has gone past the 4000 mark, the sneak.

Congratulations Marj!!!!!

Congratulations Amanda!!!!!! sorry I'm late.


----------



## Lina

Marj really is a sneak! CONGRATS ON 4000 POSTS! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: Congratulations Marj:whoo:


----------



## Judy A

Congrats to all you super yakkers....Marj and Amanda! I just reached 1000 after 16 months, so at this rate I will reach 4000 in April of 2011! HA, hope you are all still around to help me celebrate!!


----------



## kelrobin

Congrats Marj and Amanda! How do you all find the time to post so much? I remember Kimberly said she is a fast typist. Ya'll are the greatest . . . :hail::hail:


----------



## kelrobin

Julie, I just found the pictures of your daughter with Chantilly - they look so cute together. My sons both had pet rats, Chuckles and Peaches. Peaches was white with speckles, but Chuckles looked just like he came out of the trashcan. My boys loved them and taught them jumping tricks. They never bit and were so clean . . . much better than hamsters and gerbils. They also kept my mother-in-law away . . . she swore she wasn't coming back into our house after we got them!! ound: Thanks for sharing . . .


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: Marj, keep yakking, we love it :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Marj, where are you?! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Julie

:whoo::clap2:Congrats Amanda!

Congrats Marj!:whoo::clap2:

I love all your chatting!!!


----------



## ama0722

Marj- congrats! Now we have to race to 5000 

I do have a cheat too. I am a very fast typist as well (in fact my boss swears I just slam my fingers on the keyboard rather than actually typing anything!)

Amanda


----------



## Julie

[email protected] said:


> Julie, I just found the pictures of your daughter with Chantilly - they look so cute together. My sons both had pet rats, Chuckles and Peaches. Peaches was white with speckles, but Chuckles looked just like he came out of the trashcan. My boys loved them and taught them jumping tricks. They never bit and were so clean . . . much better than hamsters and gerbils. They also kept my mother-in-law away . . . she swore she wasn't coming back into our house after we got them!! ound: Thanks for sharing . . .


I'll have to tell Lacy about the tricks! I had to laugh at keeping your MIL away! ound: I wish that worked for some people in my life! I'd even get a second one!......ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

MARJ & AMANDA SITTING BY THE KEYS, Y-A-K-K-I-N-G.....YOU GIRLS ARE PROFESSIONALS! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Jane

*CONGRATULATIONS MARJ!! 4000!! *:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

*WHAT?!!? I've passed 4000 ??!!* :jaw:

Oh my gosh. I had NO idea!!! ound:

Hey Amanda, congrats to you too, girl!! Keep those fingers flying! We love it. :biggrin1: I just love that picture of hubby and your girls. Like the story about the dating too! :biggrin1:

Thank you everyone. I never thought I'd get past the 4000. I've been so busy trying to catch up and am not spending as much time on here as I used to. WAAAAAAA!!!  Amanda, I type very quickly too. My problem is that I have so much to say and say it all in one post! :kev: :blah: :gossip: 

Will try and post a picture later on.......


----------



## Lina

I shall await the picture then.


----------



## marjrc

Doggie Nut said:


> MARJ & AMANDA SITTING BY THE KEYS, Y-A-K-K-I-N-G.....YOU GIRLS ARE PROFESSIONALS! CONGRATS!!


Vicki, I LOVE your posts!! You are such a nut sometimes. ound:

O.k........ here's a pic.... We all went to a fundraiser brunch in Jan. where dogs were invited. It was hectic, but fun and my boss insisted we get some pics taken by the prof. photog. that was working the place. My bosses (husband and wife) are behind the scenes at an amazing shelter and always involved in helping animals any way they can. Our 3 teens refused to get on stage for the photo session, though, so it is just hubby, Ralph, and I with Ricky and Sammy. Ahhh, teens..... ! :frusty:

We've since trimmed Sammy so he doesn't look like Ringo Starr as much. lol 
If I had the time and didn't feel so stiff sitting at the computer here, I'd probably be close to Kimberly now because it's just so easy to post here! You are all a wonderful bunch of people and I feel close to so many of you and your Havs. Members often say how other members' Havs feel like their own and it's true! (((hugs))) Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jane

Marj, what a great photo of you, DH and your boys!!! I love it. It is so nice to be able to put (human) faces to names! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

What a great photo Marj! Even if the kids didn't want to be involved, all 4 of you are adorable!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau

Very nice photo Marj!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks Marj! Lovely pic!


----------



## Jill in Mich

That's a great photo Marj. Congrats on charging past the 4,000 mark. I always like to read your comments and you are always so good about acknowledging individuals. Keep it up, 5,000 is just around the corner.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Way to go Marj - you do have the best posts, so I agree keep it up. Love the photo of you and hubby and two of the boys. My guess is that the other ones are a bit less hairy but until they actually let you take a photo of them too, I'm going to reserve judgment. LOL


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh My! I *totally* missed seeing this thread. A HUGE congratulations to Julie, Amanda, and Marj! Way to go!







And Marj, I *love* the photo with you, DH, and your 2 hav-luvs.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, everyone!! A gal sure gets a great ego boost after visiting this forum. You all are the best! Hence, my 4000+ posts....... lol

Lisa, you're too funny!! LMBO


----------



## Julie

What a GREAT picture! Marj ,you and hubby and the boys look smashing!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Great picture Marj. Congrats everyone!


----------

